# Seasoning and curing question



## Shagbark (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello all, I'm newer to jerky making and have a question about the seasoning and curing. I will be making a batch soon and will be using a premixed seasoning package from the butcher supply my store uses. It does not contain cure so I have insta cure#1 for that. My question is: is it best to just mix the spices and cure together with all the meat I'll be using(whole meat pieces)and then refrigerate overnight? Or do I need to add some amount of water to it all too? Waltons meatgistics university recommends mixing it all together put in a large bag add enough water to cover everything and refrigerate. What's the best route to take. Will probably start with about a 10 pound batch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 17, 2020)

The premix I used had both cure and seasoning and it called to mix seasoning and cure with 1/2 cuo of water, stir, put meat in ziplock bag, pour in seasoning and cure, mis with meat thoroughly and sit in the fridge at least 8 hrs


----------



## Shagbark (Feb 18, 2020)

Kevin, I appreciate your response. With that being said I was under the assumption this was a good place for newbs to ask questions and get some answers or advice.  I gotta say that with over a hundred  views but only one response it looks like I'm better off sticking with the Facebook smoking groups. Never a shortage of people willing to chime in there.  For a first time poster there's not much reason to stick around these forums if you can't get a little help. C-YA


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 18, 2020)

You are welcome. Im a pretty new fella around these parts as well, some posts get a lot of responses, sone get fewer. Seems the ones that get answered sooner get fewer responses vs the opinions and hey look at my cook posts. Give this place a chance, Ive learned a  good amount here in the short time Ive been on the board


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2020)

Good advice mixing with water. On a side note. Face Book groups can provide good advice if you can wade through the BS posts first.


----------



## potminer (Feb 25, 2020)

Mix the meat, seasoning, and cure in a large non metallic bowl. Depending if it is whole muscle jerky or ground/pressed jerky also depends on the amount of water added. Can not remember off hand, just made both the other day. When mixed put the meat in the ziploc bag and in the fridge. Some mixing cure says at least 4, but I leave it at least 12 to 16 hrs. Flip the bag at least once.


----------

